
Protecting against resource-heavy ads in Chrome - feross
https://blog.chromium.org/2020/05/resource-heavy-ads-in-chrome.html
======
feross
Key quotes:

"In order to save our users’ batteries and data plans, and provide them with a
good experience on the web, Chrome will limit the resources a display ad can
use before the user interacts with the ad. When an ad reaches its limit, the
ad's frame will navigate to an error page, informing the user that the ad has
used too many resources."

"Chrome is setting the thresholds to 4MB of network data or 15 seconds of CPU
usage in any 30 second period, or 60 seconds of total CPU usage. While only
0.3% of ads exceed this threshold today, they account for 27% of network data
used by ads and 28% of all ad CPU usage."

